# Manybooks.net



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Manybooks.net has many free, out of copyright, books. You can download them in many formats including Kindle format. BUT HOW can I direct my Kindle Fire to go to that site to get a book? On my iphone I have several epub format readers but so far Kindle doesn't offer any other reader app.  Can I get a book there via my Kindle Fire?


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm not sure that's possible.

I use the free download program calibre (http://calibre-ebook.com/) I download the books to my computer - put them in calibre - then plug in my Kindle and move them from calibre to Kindle.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info on calibre. I just googled the android market and the reader of preference there is Aldiko which reads epub books.  the Aldiko site says the tablet version will soon be on the Amazon site so maybe we will get a legal non Kindle reader soon. Until then I'll depend on my trusty iphone.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

many of us have used manybooks.net & feedbooks.com for free books for years. there's no need for Calibre if you get the .azw, .mobi, or.prc versions of books. I just went to manybooks.net via the Fire webbrowser. 
i have not tried to dl a book, but, you always have the same option we've all used for years with regular kindles. dl to pc, transfer via usb... or, dl to pc, email to your fire, and it will now be stored in the cloud so you can send it to other kindles on your account.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> many of us have used manybooks.net & feedbooks.com for free books for years. there's no need for Calibre if you get the .azw, .mobi, or.prc versions of books. I just went to manybooks.net via the Fire webbrowser.
> i have not tried to dl a book, but, you always have the same option we've all used for years with regular kindles. dl to pc, transfer via usb... or, dl to pc, email to your fire, and it will now be stored in the cloud so you can send it to other kindles on your account.


Thanks. I'll try and see if Fire Browser download shows up in KIndle books and report back.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Theory and Fact not the same. I went and downloaded the kindle format of The Moonstone from Manybooks. It said it downloaded but I find it nowhere on the Fire.  Not as a doc, not as a book.  Using USB and the PC I inspected both the books and docs and downloads files and no joy. I do note that in the books files are NOT azw files but mbp, prc and lpr files so I wonder how downloading a azw to the PC and transferring it over would work.  Several files have today's date but a time stamp not the right time.
Under documents is this a .~lock.blahblah  file of 1k.  may be it but not useable.

So I'd be interested if you get a chance and try it and see if you have success.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I tried a download from manybooks.  I was able to find the file, but it said it could not be opened.  So I'm guessing that, even though it says 'azw' the Fire doesn't recognize it. . . .


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I tried a download from manybooks. I was able to find the file, but it said it could not be opened. So I'm guessing that, even though it says 'azw' the Fire doesn't recognize it. . . .


Ann, Well you did better than I finding the file. lets hope the okay aldiko reader soon or at least open up kindle to go to other than the store. Thanks.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

n4uau said:


> Ann, Well you did better than I finding the file. lets hope the okay aldiko reader soon or at least open up kindle to go to other than the store. Thanks.


Okay found one way to do it. Download the azw file to my PC. Then email [email protected] with the azw as an attachment. It shows in docs and will open with Kindle. Now for a way to do it w/o the PC.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

still working on this. Can use kindle browser and email from Fire and get book to open. PRC and MOBI downloaded direct to Fire not work still.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sam,

I couldn't get mobi, prc or azw files from manybooks.net to work when I downloaded them to the Fire, but I was able to get epub format to download and then import into Aldiko.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

n4uau said:


> Thanks for the info on calibre. I just googled the android market and the reader of preference there is Aldiko which reads epub books. the Aldiko site says the tablet version will soon be on the Amazon site so maybe we will get a legal non Kindle reader soon. Until then I'll depend on my trusty iphone.


You can download the Aldiko app from their website, I believe, and put it on the Fire. You can definitely get it from 1mobile.com. You just need to enable loading apps from "unknown sources" on your Fire, and as Betsy says, then it downloads just fine to Aldiko.

Odd that it doesn't work downloading the .azw or .mobi file from manybooks.net directly. But now we've got the Send to Mac/PC apps to make it really easy to download to the computer then send to the Fire. Though honestly I prefer Aldiko as a reading app on the Fire anyway - much more customizable than the Kindle app. In fact when I can, I'll read a book on my eInk Kindle and have the same book on the Fire in Aldiko.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sam,I couldn't get mobi, prc or azw files from manybooks.net to work when I downloaded them to the Fire, but I was able to get epub format to download and then import into Aldiko.Betsy


Betsy, yes I too can do that but Aldiko not as nice a reader as Kindle-(or Stanza either for that matter). I'm a bit frustrated with Amazon and while I do like their 'keep the price down' approach, I'm finding generally that my iphone works much better for getting non Kindle books. On the other hand I find both Amazon and Apple want to charge for books that are out of copyright and free on Gutenberg/Manybooks and that is odious to me. I have paid $0.99 for an illustrated out of copyright book that is not illustrated and if Apple/Amazon add value by adding content that is fine but to take the Manybook.net/Gutenberg copy and charge is not right to me. 
Anyway Kindle should make it less difficult to download old out of copyright books as they have made ebooks more affordably priced.

It's all an evolving new technology and it is fun to be part of it but that doesn't mean we can't gripe about our perceived shortcomings.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Why are you looking at manybooks for public domain books? They're right there on Amazon - free - so if you want the Kindle reader (which I don't quite understand - Aldiko has LOTS more features than the Kindle app, but hey - we're all different) then get the public domain books from Amazon. Problem solved, unless I'm missing something....

Here's a list of over 41,000 titles that are public domain & free on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/search?node=358606011&keywords=public%20domain&field-price=0-0&sort=salesrank&redirect=true

I got that list via jungle-search.com, plugging in 0 for the price limits on Kindle ebooks, and using public domain for the key words.

I also pulled up a long list of public domain books on the Fire itself in the Kindle store.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

YOu are right. I went to Manybooks because Amazon was selling a Lawrence Lynch book of 3 mysteries for $2.99 as an "under $3 special". I got it for free at manybooks. then I find each story of the three is available free at amazon too. so you get the choice pay $3 or get for free. Gotta keep that in mind.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In my experience, pretty much everything I've seen on either manybooks or project gutenberg, is also on Amazon and is also available in at least one free edition.

For those books, etc. from other sites that are NOT on Amazon, I like to download them to my computer and use "send to kindle" so that they are now archived there, and therefor available to any of my devices.  

Incidentally, I've learned that with non-Amazon content like this, syncing does work, though there's no link to re-set the furthest page as there is with Amazon purchases.  But manually set bookmarks and such are retained across multiple devices.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> For those books, etc. from other sites that are NOT on Amazon, I like to download them to my computer and use "send to kindle" so that they are now archived there, and therefor available to any of my devices.


Was unaware of that program. Looking at it I guess it is just a faster way of what I did: emailing an attachment to [email protected]?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

n4uau said:


> Was unaware of that program. Looking at it I guess it is just a faster way of what I did: emailing an attachment to [email protected]?


Yep. . . . it also lets you send to more than one kindle at a time if you want. And you can give the document a title and author, so it shows up as something recognizable and with something other than your email address as the 'author'.

Send to Kindle for PC is available to download at www.amazon.com/sendtokindle/pc and Send to Kindle for Mac is available for download at www.amazon.com/sendtokindle/mac.


----------

